# DELL UltraSharp 2005FPW 20.1-inch Wide Monitor vs ViewSonic

## nukem996

My monitor has recently died and now I am looking to buy a new monitor. After doing research for about the week I am down to two montiors, the DELL UltraSharp 2005FPW 20.1-inch Wide Monitor or the ViewSonic N2750w 27-inch Wide TV, but I can not decided which one will be better. The monitor will only be about 2ft from me so the ViewSonic 27 Inch im afraid will be to big, but the Dell is only 9 inches high, my old monitor was 11. I saw the Dell the other day and I must say for a 20 inch screen it looked kina small. My other issue is that the ViewSonic only goes up to 1280x720 while the Dell goes up to 1680 x 1050. I also have not been able to find a good review of the ViewSonic as a computer monitor, im afraid I will get it and not be able to read the forums! Could you guys please help me decided which monitor will be the best?

Thanks

nuke

----------

## lramos85

I would go with the DELL UltraSharp 2005FPW 20.1-inch Wide Monitor, its not only cheap but as you mention the resulution is larger. I like the Idea of having an LCD TV as a monitor but I don't know....that money could be well spend in something else. I've had no problems with the Dell Monitors, they last very long. Up to you though...if money is no concern then flip a coin  :Wink: .

----------

## asiobob

Get the dell

----------

## Bill Thompson

I have the Dell and it is perfect. No ghosting on HDTV. The actual screen is 17 x 10.5 inches.

Work with Dell on the price -- you might be surprised at what they will give up. I bought (for $3.95) a 25 percent off coupon on ebay which Dell honored. YMMV.

----------

## Kabuto

Dell also sells a 24" version.  Check techbargains.com for coupons.

----------

## nukem996

I just called dell and asked them about the 24". As soon as I said $800 was my max they took $100 off. Then they said they'd call me tomarrow if they can find a better deal. heh maybe ill get lucky.

----------

## Kabuto

The coupons just expired on 10/29.  They probably will have another in a week or two.  Usually the 2405FPW goes for $779 and the 2005FPW goes for $394.  Free shipping and a $6 handeling fee.

----------

## nukem996

I just called Dell and I got 20% off plus a $100 discount totaling $860. A little bit more then I wanted to spend but its still a good deal. They said it should be here by Nov 9 ill tell you what I think of it when I get it!

Thanks for the help!

----------

## sir_tez

Just ordered the 20 inch 2005FPW myself  :Smile:   can't wait!

----------

## spread

got an 2405fpw on my table since christmas... it's amazing!

1080p - hdtv is sooo amazing :D

----------

## nukem996

 *spread wrote:*   

> got an 2405fpw on my table since christmas... it's amazing!
> 
> 1080p - hdtv is sooo amazing 

 

Just wondering, are you getting HDTV through a TV card or are did you plug your monitor directly in to a cable box?

----------

## spread

 *nukem996 wrote:*   

>  *spread wrote:*   got an 2405fpw on my table since christmas... it's amazing!
> 
> 1080p - hdtv is sooo amazing :D 
> 
> Just wondering, are you getting HDTV through a TV card or are did you plug your monitor directly in to a cable box?

 

well, here in germany, there is no hdtv yet, so i'm enyoing the few 1080p trailers from apples website und the few hdtv-videos i could get my hands on!

-> no hdtv-box/card

----------

